# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو معنى و إعراب كلمة "بردزبة" الموجودة في نسب الإمام البخاري؟

## ناصر صلاح

رأيت في بعض الكتب المطبوعة في الأربعين النووية أنه لا يعرب فيها لفظ " ة " و يكتبون الكلمة هكذا " بردزبه " إلا أني رأيت في إحدى نسخ الخطية أنها كتبت هكذا " بردزبةِ ".
فما هو معنى و إعراب كلمة "بردزبة" الموجودة في نسب الإمام البخاري رحمه الله؟

----------


## شيخ المحققين

حدثنا الشيخ قوقل أنها بمعنى الفلاح أو الزرَّاع في لغة أهل بخارى، وهي الفارسية.

----------


## ناصر صلاح

شكرا يا أخي

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
الكلمة لا يمكن أن تعرب إلا في سياق جملة.
فإن قلت: قالَ محمدُ بنُ إسماعيلَ بنِ إبراهيمَ بنِ المغيرةِ بنِ بردزبةَ البخاريُّ.
قلنا: بردزبةَ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصَّرف.

----------


## ناصر صلاح

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي

----------


## أبو سلمى رشيد

هي دائما تعرب مضاف إليه مجرور لما تذكر في نسب الإمام البخاري

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> هي دائما تعرب مضافا إليه مجرورا لما تذكر في نسب الإمام البخاري


كالسياق الذي ذكرتُه: نعم.
وقد تعرب غير ذلك، فإن قلتَ: بَرْدِزْبَةُ جدُّ البُخاريِّ.
قلنا: بردِزْبةُ: مبتدأ مرفوع بالابتداء، وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
وإن قلتَ: كانَ بردِزبةُ على دين قومه.
قلنا: بردِزبةُ: اسم كان مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة في آخره.
-----
قال الحافظ ابن حجَر -رحمه الله- في "هدي الساري" في ذكر نسب البخاريّ: "وجدُّه بَرْدِزْبَة بفتح الباء الموحَّدَة وسكون الرَّاء المهملة وكسر الدَّال المهملة وسكون الزَّاي المعجمة وفتح الباء الموحَّدَة بعدها هاء، هذا هو المشهور في ضبطه، وبه جزم ابن ماكولا، وقد جاء في ضبطه غير ذلك".

----------


## ناصر صلاح

أظن  لإن كلمة "بردزبه" كلمة فارسية و آخرها بالفارسية : الهاء، و ليس التاء المربوطة؛ فعلى هذا لا يصح قرائتها و كتابتها في نسب الإمام البخاري رحمه الله هكذا:  " بردزبةَ " بالتاء المربوطة،بل الصحيح كتابتها و قرائتها هكذا: " بردزبهَ " بالهاء المفتوحة.هذا كله إن كان الكلمة عند الفرس قد كُتبت هكذا: " بردزبه ".. .فهل ظني صحيح يا إخواني؟

----------


## ناصر صلاح

وجدت أثناء مروري في المجلس فائدة في موضوع الأخ أبي مالك المديني تحت عنوان : *الحافظ ابن كثير يستدرك على ابن خلكان*


و الفائدة هي:
قال محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي رحمه الله في ترجمة ابن ماجه في أواخر السنن (2/1521) بعد أن ذكر كلاما ومبحثا يتعلق بضبط ابن ماجه هل هو بالتاء أم بالهاء : (وهل بعد ضبط ابن خلكان مقال لإنسان) أهـ وضبط ابن خلكان له : ماجه بفتح الميم والجيم وبينهما ألف وفي الآخر هاء ساكنة .و وجه الشبه أن كلا الإسمين فارسية فيمكن أن يكون كما أشرت في المشاركة السابقة ضبط الكلمة هكذا: ( بردزبه ) بالهاء الساكنة.

----------


## ناصر صلاح

-----

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

أخي الكريم ناصر صلاح -أصلحه الله-...
"بردزبه": بالهاء أم بالتاء -وقد وقفت عليه بالتاء المربوطة في القاموس المحيط المطبوع بإشراف العرقسوسي- ممنوع من الصرف للعلميَّة والعجمة، فهو معرب غير مبني، ولا أدري لم قيل في أحد المنتديات ببناء "ماجه".
تقول: جاءَ بردزبهُ (فاعل مرفوع)، وضربتُ بردزبهَ (مفعول به منصوب)، ومررتُ بِبردزبهَ (اسم مجرور).
والله أعلم..

----------


## منصور مهران

> أظن  لإن كلمة "بردزبه" كلمة فارسية و آخرها بالفارسية : الهاء، و ليس التاء المربوطة؛ فعلى هذا لا يصح قرائتها و كتابتها في نسب الإمام البخاري رحمه الله هكذا:  " بردزبةَ " بالتاء المربوطة،بل الصحيح كتابتها و قرائتها هكذا: " بردزبهَ " بالهاء المفتوحة.هذا كله إن كان الكلمة عند الفرس قد كُتبت هكذا: " بردزبه ".. .فهل ظني صحيح يا إخواني؟



ظنك صحيح يا أأخي ، انظر ماذا ورد في تاج العروس ( ب ر د ز ب ) :



بَرْدِزْبَهْ أَهْمَلَهُ الجَمَاعَةُ، وهُوَ بفَتْح البَاءِ مَعَ سُكُونِ الرَّاءِ وكَسْرِ الدَّالِ المُهْمَلَةِ وسُكُون الزَّايِ وفَتْحِ البَاءِ المُوَحَّدَةِ بَعْدَهَا هَاءٌ، هذَا هو المَشْهُورُ في الضَّبْطِ، وبه جَزَمَ ابنُ مَاكُولاَ، جَدُّ إمَام المُحَدِّثِينَ مُحَمَّدِ بن إسْمَاعِيلَ بنِ إبْرَاهِيمَ بنِ المُغيرَةِ بن بَرْدِزْبَهْ الجُعْفِيِّ البُخَارِيِّ كانَ فَارسِيًّا عَلَى دِينِ قَوْمِهِ ثمَّ أَسْلَمَ وَلَدُهُ المُغِيرَةُ عَلَى يَدِ اليَمَان الجُعْفِيِّ، فنُسِبَ إليه نِسْبَةَ وَلاَءٍ، قَالَ الحَافِظُ ابنُ حَجَرٍ: وأمَّا إبْرَاهِيمُ بنُ المُغِيرَةِ فَلَمْ أَقِفْ عَلَى شيءٍ من أَخْبَارِه. قال: وأَمَّا وَالِدُ البُخَاريِّ فَقَدْ ذُكرَتْ له تَرْجَمَةٌ في كتاب الثِّقَاتِ لابنِ حِبَّانَ فقال في الطَّبَقَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ: إسْمَاعِيلُ بنُ إبراهِيمَ والدُ البُخَارِيِّ يروى عن حَمَّادِ ابنِ زَيْد ومالك، وَرَوَى عنه العِرَاقِيُّونَ  ، وَتَرْجَمَه الذَّهَبِيُّ في تَارِيخ الإِسْلاَم. وهِيَ كَلمَةٌ فَارسِيَّةٌ مَعْنَاهَا الزَّرَّاع، كَذَا يَقُولُه أَهْلُ بُخَارَا.
قُلْتُ: ولَعَلَّهُ مِنَ الفَارِسِيَّةِ المَهْجُورَةِ الغير درية.
انتهى كلام المؤلف 

وبالله التوفيق

----------


## منصور مهران

> أخي الكريم ناصر صلاح -أصلحه الله-...
> "بردزبه": بالهاء أم بالتاء -وقد وقفت عليه بالتاء المربوطة في القاموس المحيط المطبوع بإشراف العرقسوسي- ممنوع من الصرف للعلميَّة والعجمة، فهو معرب غير مبني، ولا أدري لم قيل في أحد المنتديات ببناء "ماجه".
> تقول: جاءَ بردزبهُ (فاعل مرفوع)، وضربتُ بردزبهَ (مفعول به منصوب)، ومررتُ بِبردزبهَ (اسم مجرور).
> والله أعلم..




الطبعة التي ذكرتموها وجدت فيها ما زهدني في اقتنائها ،
وجاء في شرح القاموس ما يرفض هذا الضبط ويثبت البناء وقد نقلته آنفاً
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الذي نقلتَه إنما هو في ضبط الكلمة لا في ضبط حركة الإعراب، وهل قال ابن ماكولا: بعدها هاء ساكنة ؟ لا.
ومقتضى القواعد أنه معرب لا مبني؛ وبارك الله فيك...

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

في تعليق عبد السلام هارون على تحفة الأبيه ص 109 قال:
"جرى القدماء على نطق أمثال هذه الأسماء (ابن ماجهْ) بالهاء  الساكنة ونحوها (سيده) و(منده)، ولست أرى مبرّرًا لهذا الالتزام ما دامت  تدخل في نطاق التعريب" وانظر مقدّمة المعلّميّ للإكمال ص 60.منقول

----------


## ناصر صلاح

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
ينظر هنا للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t151217/#post815180

----------

